# GO3 Sign off - Best things I ever heard on the forums



## Sparky9 (Jun 1, 2021)

This weekend I was at OCGP to watch Keeperpops daughter play her last club game on the same field we used to have our practices for a few years with Bladescoach AW on the Irvine Slammers.  She made a great save on a clear breakaway and her team won a meaningless game on a PK in the last 30 seconds to cap off a good club soccer run before she goes to college.  Between the FB memories popping up daily of weekend tournaments, sand soccer, and futsal events with copacabana, it is hard to not get a little nostalgic.

1.  Boys need to win to feel good, girls need to feel good to win.  Some girls may not fit this stereo type, but mine did for sure.
2.  Put you kid on a team where they are in the middle of the pack talent wise.  Not the best player, not riding the bench last to go in.
3.  Pick your team for the coach, not the club. The most important factor for my kid was if a coach believed in her on the field. The Club just determines your laundry.  

No advice on my part because you have to make your own mistakes to learn the lessons I did, which were many.  My daughter learned so much about perseverance, team work, and the value of grit.  Best thing we got out of club soccer are the friendships we have made. HB Soccermom you are the best.  Shout out to the Goats FC family and my dd's coaches soccerislyfe7 TW, Clint Murray, Bladescoach AW and Don Hodgson.  Special thanks to Don Hodgson at Strikers North FC who is a man I respect so much for the way he cares about his players.  He took a team from u9 through graduation and still had 6 original players at the end which is super rare.  

We had a blast doing just for fun tournaments as the Unicorns, Candy Corns, and the always dangerous Honey Badgers FC on the futsal circuit.  Thanks to all the kids and families that bought into that madness.  Thanks Dom for the forums, Moongirl and Flipthrow signing off as well.  Sombitch The Mayor of Encinitas I will see you at Swamis or Cardiff.  Technician72 no one has filled your shoes on these boards with Techs Specs.  To Sparky7,  you cost me a few years tuition playing this game and drank your weight in smoothies and bobas but I would not trade one minute for all the great times we had.


----------



## Footy30 (Jun 1, 2021)

Best of luck you to you and your kids on your next adventure... it all goes so fast I'm sure I will be a blubbering mess when my kids are off to college. Can I get your input and thoughts on why you think this is some of the best advice you've got I find it really interesting and I'm genuinely interested

*2. Put you kid on a team where they are in the middle of the pack talent wise. Not the best player, not riding the bench last to go in.*

Thanks and best of luck again to you and your family!!


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 1, 2021)

Sparky9 said:


> This weekend I was at OCGP to watch Keeperpops daughter play her last club game on the same field we used to have our practices for a few years with Bladescoach AW on the Irvine Slammers.  She made a great save on a clear breakaway and her team won a meaningless game on a PK in the last 30 seconds to cap off a good club soccer run before she goes to college.  Between the FB memories popping up daily of weekend tournaments, sand soccer, and futsal events with copacabana, it is hard to not get a little nostalgic.
> 
> 1.  Boys need to win to feel good, girls need to feel good to win.  Some girls may not fit this stereo type, but mine did for sure.
> 2.  Put you kid on a team where they are in the middle of the pack talent wise.  Not the best player, not riding the bench last to go in.
> ...


What a ride, huh? @Sparky9 you fit the mold and overflowed outside of it at the same time. Such a great person with a beautiful family! I will always remember your knack to bring some levity to situations that called for it.

We still have one more year to go with our Goat and the emotions are already starting to swell up inside, seeing all the final club games for the 03s is starting to drive it home. Best of luck to your family going forward!

Shoutout to "Keeperpops" and his DD, who were our brother / sister in arms when it came to being a GK in this crazy soccer landscape! My DD looked up to her in so many ways and loved the bright uniforms and the keeper "Bun Mohawk".


----------



## Sparky9 (Jun 1, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> Best of luck you to you and your kids on your next adventure... it all goes so fast I'm sure I will be a blubbering mess when my kids are off to college. Can I get your input and thoughts on why you think this is some of the best advice you've got I find it really interesting and I'm genuinely interested
> 
> *2. Put you kid on a team where they are in the middle of the pack talent wise. Not the best player, not riding the bench last to go in.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Sparky9 (Jun 1, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> What a ride, huh? @Sparky9 you fit the mold and overflowed outside of it at the same time. Such a great person with a beautiful family! I will always remember your knack to bring some levity to situations that called for it.
> 
> We still have one more year to go with our Goat and the emotions are already starting to swell up inside, seeing all the final club games for the 03s is starting to drive it home. Best of luck to your family going forward!
> 
> Shoutout to "Keeperpops" and his DD, who were our brother / sister in arms when it came to being a GK in this crazy soccer landscape! My DD looked up to her in so many ways and loved the bright uniforms and the keeper "Bun Mohawk".


Thanks Tech.  I am kind of an acquired taste.  Just ask the doc who once called me a cancer because we had an abusive coach and chose to leave before state cup.  It was fun to ruffle some feathers on the boards and to troll Keeperpops as Moongirl.  I used to send him private messages posing as a single mom with a daughter who was a goalie in the same age group that wanted to meet him.  He would ask me to read them at practice and try to figure out what team she was from.  It was all in good fun and I like most, took everything too seriously from U8 to U11 before figuring it all out.


----------



## Casper_ (Jun 1, 2021)

Sparky9 said:


> This weekend I was at OCGP to watch Keeperpops daughter play her last club game on the same field we used to have our practices for a few years with Bladescoach AW on the Irvine Slammers.  She made a great save on a clear breakaway and her team won a meaningless game on a PK in the last 30 seconds to cap off a good club soccer run before she goes to college.  Between the FB memories popping up daily of weekend tournaments, sand soccer, and futsal events with copacabana, it is hard to not get a little nostalgic.
> 
> 1.  Boys need to win to feel good, girls need to feel good to win.  Some girls may not fit this stereo type, but mine did for sure.
> 2.  Put you kid on a team where they are in the middle of the pack talent wise.  Not the best player, not riding the bench last to go in.
> ...


All the best!

Casper


----------



## Sparky9 (Jun 1, 2021)

Casper_ said:


> All the best!
> 
> Casper


Casper you were Legend and were good at getting things going on these boards.  You had your haters which meant you were doing something right.


----------



## Keeper pops (Jun 1, 2021)

Sparky, thanks for stopping by yesterday at OCGP and watch #keepermegs play her final club game. As my 03 DD ends this chapter, we are excited for her next opportunity to play D3 @ St. Mary’s University of Minnesota. Yes this SoCal gal will bundling up.

Kudos to all my fellow forum posters, the soccer fams we met and the bunch. Tech, tried to get my DD with the bun-hawk one last time but failed.

No advice to give but I was a club hopper during her U little years for a reason. I moved my DD not necessarily to the best teams but who played against the best team. It challenged her skills both physically and mentally. 

We all know injuries is part of their journey and DD overcame 2 ACL (2017) & 2019. She paid her dues to get back in the pitch. We videotaped her rehab sessions and sent them to college coaches during junior/senior year.

Wishing all the 03’s the best and yes I think a bug hit my eyes several times this weekend especially when the final whistle blew. To the 04 parents, enjoy the ride and who knows I might be next to you next year to get my fix.

Baaaahaha


----------



## crush (Jun 1, 2021)

Keeper pops said:


> Sparky, thanks for stopping by yesterday at OCGP and watch #keepermegs play her final club game. As my 03 DD ends this chapter, we are excited for her next opportunity to play D3 @ St. Mary’s University of Minnesota. Yes this SoCal gal will bundling up.
> 
> Kudos to all my fellow forum posters, the soccer fams we met and the bunch. Tech, tried to get my DD with the bun-hawk one last time but failed.
> 
> ...


Spoken by a true club hopper   It was honor to hop in the same place that one time....lol!!!  Thanks for listening to all my rants bro and for checking on me in my lowest moments in my life.  Sorry if it was too much back then.  It was crazy ass times.  BTW, super props & congrats for your goat gk continuing the journey in college.  She is tough and I bet will do excellent at St Marys


----------



## Footy30 (Jun 1, 2021)

@Sparky9 sounds like your DD was a well rounded great player and teammate who had a great ride!!! best of luck to your family!! and thanks for answering my question, your answer makes total sense!! And cheers to multiple sports kids you don't see that too often anymore!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 1, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> @Sparky9 sounds like your DD was a well rounded great player and teammate who had a great ride!!! best of luck to your family!! and thanks for answering my question, your answer makes total sense!! And cheers to multiple sports kids you don't see that too often anymore!


She’s a great kid who comes from a great family!

Congrats to you @Sparky9 and to you @keeperpops. You e both raise great kids and our future will be that much better for it!


----------



## crush (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Sparky9 (Jun 1, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> She’s a great kid who comes from a great family!
> 
> Congrats to you @Sparky9 and to you @keeperpops. You e both raise great kids and our future will be that much better for it!


Thanks Kicker.  it was great to meet, play with, and then against so many great players and families. It is weird being a late bday '03 (junior in HS) with 80 percent of her team graduating and still having a ton of 04 friends still playing.  Now that things are getting back to normal, it seems about time that the governing bodies fool around with birth years again and go back to the old system.  That was so productive and helpful to everyone.


----------



## Moongirl 2020 (Jun 1, 2021)

Keeperpops If you ever want to share that empty nest I'll be waiting for you here.


----------



## twill (Jun 2, 2021)

It was an honor to be a small part of her soccer journey. Best of luck!

-TW


----------



## Dominic (Jun 2, 2021)

Are my Goats aging out?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 2, 2021)

Dominic said:


> Are my Goats aging out?


Slowly but surely. Fortunately mine was on the younger side and still has 2 more years.


----------



## reyster (Jun 2, 2021)

Wow! Time flies, seems like yesterday we had our girls playing together for Goats FC. Good luck to your Goat Kepeerpops in her next chapter in college.  My DD has one more year of this crazy club soccer world. One of my favorite memories was when our girls kick a$$ playing in the boys Saturday league .

Sparky9 thanks for always inviting my DD to be part of the Candy Corns, Unicorns, and Honey Badgers. Those days were a blast!  So many great families and people we have met throughout this journey!


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 2, 2021)

reyster said:


> Wow! Time flies, seems like yesterday we had our girls playing together for Goats FC. Good luck to your Goat Kepeerpops in her next chapter in college.  My DD has one more year of this crazy club soccer world. One of my favorite memories was when our girls kick a$$ playing in the boys Saturday league .
> 
> Sparky9 thanks for always inviting my DD to be part of the Candy Corns, Unicorns, and Honey Badgers. Those days were a blast!  So many great families and people we have met throughout this journey!


@reyster Finally got you to post on the new site! All the Goats coming out of the woodwork! Be careful "Baba" might right around the corner to troll you!


----------



## Sparky9 (Jun 2, 2021)

reyster said:


> Wow! Time flies, seems like yesterday we had our girls playing together for Goats FC. Good luck to your Goat Kepeerpops in her next chapter in college.  My DD has one more year of this crazy club soccer world. One of my favorite memories was when our girls kick a$$ playing in the boys Saturday league .
> 
> Sparky9 thanks for always inviting my DD to be part of the Candy Corns, Unicorns, and Honey Badgers. Those days were a blast!  So many great families and people we have met throughout this journey!


One of the great things rarely discussed is how kids learn by watching other players.  There is value to playing with the same team for a long time in regards to chemistry but the Goats/Honey Badgers were great to throw kids together who barely knew each other with no practices and they just had to figure it out on the field.  Then afterwards no matter what tournament you were at you would have a friend playing at the same venue.


----------



## Sparky9 (Jun 2, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Slowly but surely. Fortunately mine was on the younger side and still has 2 more years.


As long as Sombitch is around there is always a chance to see another version.  Tech does your younger daughter's age group still get together?


----------



## Moongirl 2020 (Jun 2, 2021)

Any other 03 parents signing off that would like to share their experiences?


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 2, 2021)

Sparky9 said:


> As long as Sombitch is around there is always a chance to see another version.  Tech does your younger daughter's age group still get together?


It's been quite a while since the 06s have made a run. When the girls reached the "platform" ages in earnest, i.e. DA / ECNL it really put a halt to any attempt to get the team together because of the clubs / coaches not allowing it in some cases.

One of the original goat parents from the age group where Som's older DD was in, also has an 06 and put together the squad. Last time they made a run was at Winter tournament years back. They also had their fair share of run ins with Blues teams for some reason...


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm running through all the pictures I have now, my favorite is the infamous "cool drink" on the coaches sideline!


----------



## crush (Jun 2, 2021)

Oh my, the gang is all coming back.  Rey Rey is back and now we need crazy Ray and the hat....lol.  Both Ray's love their Goats and who can't love that, right?  Calling crazy Ray,, where at you brother? Rey Rey, you were wise to stay away bro.  I took a different approach...lol or not lol for some.   All of you dad's, and I mean all of you, I wish nothing but the best for your dds.  I mean that 100%.


----------



## crush (Jun 2, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> I'm running through all the pictures I have now, my favorite is the infamous "cool drink" on the coaches sideline!


Have any pics of the parents on the other side?  My God, we pissed off so many parents.  They were appalled at us and how dare us put together a team for fun.  When girls have fun, they play better and they usually win as a team.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 2, 2021)

crush said:


> Calling crazy Ray,, where at you brother?


Ray and I chatted earlier this year / late last year via text. Prior to that we chatted a few times over the phone. He told me he still has the green straw hat and misses those simpler times.

He and I worked on a project together he was doing for his house a few years back, this was when I was with the planning / design group at a local "Utility" and he was looking to get some permits. I'm still at the company but in a different department now.

At one of the Goats FC tournaments our families stayed at the same hotel and I got to see the Ray behind the "Crazy Ray", he is such a sweetheart and always checked in with us during tough times and just to say hello randomly and brighten up our spirits.

My favorite Ray moments in no particular order:
- Ray taking Som some "refreshments" on the coaches sideline.
- Ray nearly giving the restaurant staff a heart attack when he went into the kitchen when we played at the Beach FC tournament!
- Ray's straw hat.
- Ray giving everyone sh*t and making even the most introvert person feel relaxed around him.
- Ray parking his big a$$ canopy midfield for every club game!

I was there when his DD hurt her knee the 2nd time during a DA game and I still remember his face and concern for her when she went down. I wrote an article on this site about her and the experience the first time around. I never thought this game would bring me in contact which such beautiful people, but I'm grateful for each and every one of you.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 2, 2021)

crush said:


> Have any pics of the parents on the other side?  My God, we pissed off so many parents.  They were appalled at us and how dare us put together a team for fun.  When girls have fun, they play better and they usually win as a team.


I've never really looked through them to see the other sideline reaction but I'm sure I have some in there with the amount of pictures I take. That first tourney I remember one team in particular really hated on us, they didn't get it at all.


----------



## crush (Jun 2, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Ray and I chatted earlier this year / late last year via text. Prior to that we chatted a few times over the phone. He told me he still has the green straw hat and misses those simpler times.
> 
> He and I worked on a project together he was doing for his house a few years back, this was when I was with the planning / design group at a local "Utility" and he was looking to get some permits. I'm still at the company but in a different department now.
> 
> ...


Oh, I did not know about second knee injury.  That hurts and tough all around. His dd is and was a true goat in all aspects.  She had skills before I knew soccer players were supposed to have skills, if you know what I mean.  Dude loves the game and played the game too and was way a head of his time.  My wife and I got have dinner with him and let's just say he was very sweet.


----------



## crush (Jun 2, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> I've never really looked through them to see the other sideline reaction but I'm sure I have some in there with the amount of pictures I take. That first tourney I remember one team in particular really hated on us, they didn't get it at all.


Tech, I remember my dd first invite to GOAT FC.  "Hey bro, me and some of the dads get our goats together and form a team.  No positions and just play for fun and the best part, no coaches."  He said girls will figure it all out and make a team organically.  I said sign me up.  Sounds easy, right?  Nope, now I had to get freaking permission for my dd to be allowed to be borrowed by the GOAT FC team for one lousy weekend out of 52.  It was at this time I realized how some of these soccee families operate.  BTW Tech, I told club doc what we were doing and he was cool.  TM, I won't go there...lol.  Then, I'm told to wear green and paint my face green.  We show up and I get these gnarly mama bears sneering at me and my wife.  One lady said, "Way to be classy sir.  What's in the cup?


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 2, 2021)

What's in the cup?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 2, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Ray and I chatted earlier this year / late last year via text. Prior to that we chatted a few times over the phone. He told me he still has the green straw hat and misses those simpler times.
> 
> He and I worked on a project together he was doing for his house a few years back, this was when I was with the planning / design group at a local "Utility" and he was looking to get some permits. I'm still at the company but in a different department now.
> 
> ...


I will add to your list…..

When he parked his 20ft scissor lift at the RSC fields so he could get a better video angle!

I miss him….we stayed in touch for a few years then time just took its course.  I hope he and his family are well!


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 2, 2021)

crush said:


> Tech, I remember my dd first invite to GOAT FC.  "Hey bro, me and some of the dads get our goats together and form a team.  No positions and just play for fun and the best part, no coaches."  He said girls will figure it all out and make a team organically.  I said sign me up.  Sounds easy, right?  Nope, now I had to get freaking permission for my dd to be allowed to be borrowed by the GOAT FC team for one lousy weekend out of 52.  It was at this time I realized how some of these soccee families operate.  BTW Tech, I told club doc what we were doing and he was cool.  TM, I won't go there...lol.  Then, I'm told to wear green and paint my face green.  We show up and I get these gnarly mama bears sneering at me and my wife.  One lady said, "Way to be classy sir.  What's in the cup?


Our experience was definitely easier than that, our coach at the time was on the forums and knew of the original goats and really got the whole concept so it was an easy ask / answer, but that wasn't always the case when we moved to other clubs afterwards. It was this whole ordeal of explaining the whys / how's. I think @Sparky9 made it a lot easier by branching out and creating the farm system he did.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 2, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> I will add to your list…..
> 
> When he parked his 20ft scissor lift at the RSC fields so he could get a better video angle!
> 
> I miss him….we stayed in touch for a few years then time just took its course.  I hope he and his family are well!


Yes!!! He did end up buying a whole set-up with the pole extension that made it easier for those around him to watch the game too at some point.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 2, 2021)

Something was definitely going on up the field during this shot! I'm glad to say @Sombitch kept the mohawk intact, I have it in storage to this day.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 2, 2021)

Definitely zero coaching going on in this picture!


----------



## crush (Jun 2, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Yes!!! He did end up buying a whole set-up with the pole extension that made it easier for those around him to watch the game too at some point.


I first met him when he was with the Eagles from Camarillo.  He was the camera man and did live play by play, I kid you not.  I have a copy that he sent me.  They were undefeated like 23-0 and he said they were the true #1 team and they needed to head south for real competition...lol!  They were in some other league if I recall and rumor had it they were #1.  Our coaches got a scrimmage together and it was on.  This was U9 btw Tech.  His dd was one of the best CMs, hands down. Hackers were the only ones who could take her out, just saying.  It was brutal back then and way too physical.  The second time I met him on the field when my dd took a super bad fall at those horse/gopher fields off Ortega Hwy.  Grass was two feet high and I think my dd went flying in the air after a super hard foul and landed on her neck, no joke.  He came out and was amazingly helpful and to this day I super appreciate it.  You either got him or you didnt.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 2, 2021)

crush said:


> I first met him when he was with the Eagles from Camarillo.  He was the camera man and did live play by play, I kid you not.  I have a copy that he sent me.  They were undefeated like 23-0 and he said they were the true #1 team and they needed to head south for real competition...lol!  They were in some other league if I recall and rumor had it they were #1.  Our coaches got a scrimmage together and it was on.  This was U9 btw Tech.  His dd was one of the best CMs, hands down. Hackers were the only ones who could take her out, just saying.  It was brutal back then and way too physical.  The second time I met him on the field when my dd took a super bad fall at those horse/gopher fields off Ortega Hwy.  Grass was two feet high and I think my dd went flying in the air after a super hard foul and landed on her neck, no joke.  He came out and was amazingly helpful and to this day I super appreciate it.  You either got him or you didnt.


His voice carries that's for sure! Would love to hear that play by play!

I agree his DD was the definition of a CM, she did all the little things and her fundamentals were so strong. At the time there were plenty of CMs who were flashy with the burst of speeds, but it didn't take much time watching her play to appreciate how easy she made it look. In hindsight if you look at the CMs that were on Goats FC, it's scary!


----------



## Keeper pops (Jun 2, 2021)

reyster said:


> Wow! Time flies, seems like yesterday we had our girls playing together for Goats FC. Good luck to your Goat Kepeerpops in her next chapter in college.  My DD has one more year of this crazy club soccer world. One of my favorite memories was when our girls kick a$$ playing in the boys Saturday league .
> 
> Sparky9 thanks for always inviting my DD to be part of the Candy Corns, Unicorns, and Honey Badgers. Those days were a blast!  So many great families and people we have met throughout this journey!



How they roll against the boys #goodtimes


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 2, 2021)

Keeper pops said:


> View attachment 10884
> How they roll against the boys #goodtimes


Orale, you have to be cut from a different cloth to hang in those leagues. Some of the best action is on the sidelines with all the coaches...ahem...parents getting excited and screaming profanities. Even the abuelitas / grandmas will throw down!


----------



## Keeper pops (Jun 2, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Orale, you have to be cut from a different cloth to hang in those leagues. Some of the best action is on the sidelines with all the coaches...ahem...parents getting excited and screaming profanities. Even the abuelitas / grandmas will throw down!


Brah, 100% them coaches were brutal


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 2, 2021)

Keeper pops said:


> Brah,


I can imagine the heat your girls got from the parents when they would show up the boys. That picture was great, they were stalking the yard right there!


----------



## Keeper pops (Jun 2, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> His voice carries that's for sure! Would love to hear that play by play!
> 
> I agree his DD was the definition of a CM, she did all the little things and her fundamentals were so strong. At the time there were plenty of CMs who were flashy with the burst of speeds, but it didn't take much time watching her play to appreciate how easy she made it look. In hindsight if you look at the CMs that were on Goats FC, it's scary!


----------



## crush (Jun 2, 2021)

Keeper pops said:


> View attachment 10886


I forget what position he played overseas but he is not one to mess with.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 2, 2021)

crush said:


> I forget what position he played overseas but he is not one to mess with.


Best believe he played centerback, I remember him telling me when my Goat switched to that position after so many years of playing on the wing. He got fired up and told me stories about how he would destroy forwards!


----------



## Dominic (Jun 2, 2021)

Someday I hope there will be a new  Goats FC take root. Tech are you going to leave me the logo so it can be used in the future?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 2, 2021)

Dominic said:


> Someday I hope there will be a new  Goats FC take root. Tech are you going to leave me the logo so it can be used in the future?


I’m still waiting on my t-shirt.


----------



## Moongirl 2020 (Jun 2, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Ray and I chatted earlier this year / late last year via text. Prior to that we chatted a few times over the phone. He told me he still has the green straw hat and misses those simpler times.
> 
> He and I worked on a project together he was doing for his house a few years back, this was when I was with the planning / design group at a local "Utility" and he was looking to get some permits. I'm still at the company but in a different department now.
> 
> ...


We were there the first time she was hurt. Sparky broke her arm at the same tournament  and they saw each other at the tent.


----------



## Moongirl 2020 (Jun 2, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> His voice carries that's for sure! Would love to hear that play by play!
> 
> I agree his DD was the definition of a CM, she did all the little things and her fundamentals were so strong. At the time there were plenty of CMs who were flashy with the burst of speeds, but it didn't take much time watching her play to appreciate how easy she made it look. In hindsight if you look at the CMs that were on Goats FC, it's scary!


Between her and Coco, I never saw panic no matter how much pressure you put on them. They were like escape artists with the ball on their feet.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 3, 2021)

Dominic said:


> Someday I hope there will be a new  Goats FC take root. Tech are you going to leave me the logo so it can be used in the future?


I believe that question goes to @Sombitch …..


----------



## crush (Jun 3, 2021)

Dominic said:


> Someday I hope there will be a new  Goats FC take root. Tech are you going to leave me the logo so it can be used in the future?


Dom, you are allowed to use my dd pic for any future marketing and I can loan out her shirt and socks to any goat in need.  Thank you Sparky for bringing back the good and awesome times of club soccer.  We were so rebellious and broke all the "rules" of not being a classy parent.  Those other parents from the other side were the biggest cry babies I have ever met.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 3, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> I believe that question goes to @Sombitch …..


Agree, I have the logos as @Sombitch shared with me to make some shirts for the parents. But I definitely think @Sombitch would be best suited to pass the torch and "rules" along to any future age groups looking to do something similar. I recall at one point him including the breakdown in the first e-mail he sent all of us to make sure we were all on the same page and carried that legacy forward the right way.

I know the 09s? put together a version of Goats that was a bit loose with some of the selection criteria and it got them some heat from some posters on stacking the decks but I can certainly see an active "youngers" age group deciding to do what other Goats team have done before. Why wouldn't somebody want to, look at the pictures down below. I can honestly say our girls were brought together at a time when things were getting to that serious boiling point of coaches / clubs / and even us parents being overbearing and @Sombitch gave them an opportunity to remember why they play the game in the first place, for the love and passion of it.


----------



## crush (Jun 3, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Agree, I have the logos as @Sombitch shared with me to make some shirts for the parents. But I definitely think @Sombitch would be best suited to pass the torch and "rules" along to any future age groups looking to do something similar. I recall at one point him including the breakdown in the first e-mail he sent all of us to make sure we were all on the same page and carried that legacy forward the right way.
> 
> I know the 09s? put together a version of Goats that was a bit loose with some of the selection criteria and it got them some heat from some posters on stacking the decks but I can certainly see an active "youngers" age group deciding to do what other Goats team have done before. Why wouldn't somebody want to, look at the pictures down below. I can honestly say our girls were brought together at a time when things were getting to that serious boiling point of coaches / clubs / and even us parents being overbearing and @Sombitch gave them an opportunity to remember why they play the game in the first place, for the love and passion of it.
> 
> ...


Fun is written all over their faces


----------



## crush (Jun 3, 2021)

I'm still shocked with all the grief we took from parents @Technician72.  We played up too and Joy was happy to allow the little goats to have some fun.  The other parents were so up tight and all in huff & puff.  I told one lady to go take a walk and remember what this is all about, the kids.  She flipped me off, I kid you not.  We had parents looking for Joy herself looking for a refund.  They said we stacked an all star team, oh please.   That tournament is still my #1 experience in youth soccer.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jun 3, 2021)

I remember well watching Goats play at J Serra couple of times, saying to myself that this right there is the perfect example of *how soccer should be done.*


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 3, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> I remember well watching Goats play at J Serra couple of times, saying to myself that this right there is the perfect example of *how soccer should be done.*


The J Serra games were fun, we would bring in the grill and fire up burgers / hot dogs, we had candy, ice cream, snacks galore, and of course "green cups". Surprisingly enough I don't think any of the girls threw up, or the parents .


----------



## Sombitch (Jun 3, 2021)

Let’s get it going!  So down to see the 09s!!!

I was just talking about Goats with the 2010  group!!!  I will make sure the 10s get it done correctly 




Kicker4Life said:


> I believe that question goes to @Sombitch …..


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 3, 2021)

Sombitch said:


> Let’s get it going!  So down to see the 09s!!!
> 
> I was just talking about Goats with the 2010  group!!!  I will make sure the 10s get it done correctly


The 06/05 group did it right. They were organized by Tech and managed by RG. They also played the game on the field the right way too. And, as Tech mentioned Blues/RR use to lose his mind playing and losing to a team that was not coached.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 3, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> The 06/05 group did it right. They were organized by Tech and managed by RG. They also played the game on the field the right way too. And, as Tech mentioned Blues/RR use to lose his mind playing and losing to a team that was not coached.


Goats teams in general had some unique games with the Blues. They hated us and would get more heated when we wouldn't hate them back, they couldn't fathom soccer being played for fun at any level.

That being said not all Blues parents are like that and we had some on Goats from Blues that got it, but the times the Goats teams squared off with Blues, they certainly let us know we weren't liked much.

@LASTMAN14 I remember AW from Slammers coming over and watching our game, 06s, versus Blues / RR and he was having a laugh at how bent out of shape Rob was getting.

AW was on the forums at that time and he got it too, he was one of the good ones at keeping it fun. Always supportive of my kids and had them come out and guest whenever they were free.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 3, 2021)

Sombitch said:


> Let’s get it going!  So down to see the 09s!!!
> 
> I was just talking about Goats with the 2010  group!!!  I will make sure the 10s get it done correctly


@Sombitch The 09-11s are a lot more active as the girls / parents are really into it right now and the whole scene. Feel free to float any names my way if you have any concerns on the parents being good fits for Goats. I can only think of one person, and @LASTMAN14 can vouch for this that you want to steer away from, other than that the posters in general in those ages are really even keel and seem to be getting it!


----------



## crush (Jun 3, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> @Sombitch The 09-11s are a lot more active as the girls / parents are really into it right now and the whole scene. Feel free to float any names my way if you have any concerns on the parents being good fits for Goats. I can only think of one person, and @LASTMAN14 can vouch for this that you want to steer away from, other than that the posters in general in those ages are really even keel and seem to be getting it!


Luis can be camera man...lol!!!  Coach Ray would have been perfect for Luis.  I know I was up tight at around this time.  My phone was blowing up and I was confused about where to go. Remember, do you have ECNL or not?  Horrible stuff to push on parents of 5th graders.  I swear I had no idea it was about getting into college 7 years later.  In all seriousness, Coach Ray really helped me out one night after a few plastic cups of our favorite drink.  He was so nice and a gentle giant.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 3, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Goats teams in general had some unique games with the Blues. They hated us and would get more heated when we wouldn't hate them back, they couldn't fathom soccer being played for fun at any level.
> 
> That being said not all Blues parents are like that and we had some on Goats from Blues that got it, but the times the Goats teams squared off with Blues, they certainly let us know we weren't liked much.
> 
> ...


AW is one of the good guys for sure!!!!


----------



## Casper_ (Jun 3, 2021)

Sparky9 said:


> Casper you were Legend and were good at getting things going on these boards.  You had your haters which meant you were doing something right.


Sparky9 yeah it was a crazy time.  A lot of good memories and it was all for fun.  I am on round 2 with my 2009.


----------



## Sombitch (Jun 3, 2021)

Still is!   



Kicker4Life said:


> AW is one of the good guys for sure!!!!


----------



## Sombitch (Jun 3, 2021)

The OG 00/01 goats did the same thing to the  Baker Blues 01/02 team 

They lost their mind .  I saw Goats stickers strategically placed over the Blues stickers on their cars.  






Technician72 said:


> Goats teams in general had some unique games with the Blues. They hated us and would get more heated when we wouldn't hate them back, they couldn't fathom soccer being played for fun at any level.
> 
> That being said not all Blues parents are like that and we had some on Goats from Blues that got it, but the times the Goats teams squared off with Blues, they certainly let us know we weren't liked much.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keeper pops (Jun 3, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> AW is one of the good guys for sure!!!!


AW fully supported my keep to play


----------



## Sparky9 (Jun 3, 2021)

Casper_ said:


> Sparky9 yeah it was a crazy time.  A lot of good memories and it was all for fun.  I am on round 2 with my 2009.


When you stirred the pot and took flak because you know all the behind the scenes bs that went on on told the truth too often.  The 03 / 04 posters mostly copied your style as best we could.   My goal was to get some to provoke someone enough to create a screen name Sparky9 Translator 2.0 but I never reached your notoriety.  Is my team's uncashed check for Blues Cup still in the desk drawer? (No need to answer that)


----------



## megnation (Jun 3, 2021)

Best of luck to all the GOATS graduating! We still have one more year with our daughter.


----------



## Keeper pops (Jun 3, 2021)

Best Father’s Day soccer weekend


----------



## Sparky9 (Jun 3, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Goats teams in general had some unique games with the Blues. They hated us and would get more heated when we wouldn't hate them back, they couldn't fathom soccer being played for fun at any level.
> 
> That being said not all Blues parents are like that and we had some on Goats from Blues that got it, but the times the Goats teams squared off with Blues, they certainly let us know we weren't liked much.
> 
> ...


Didn't someone from blues do something like Goats this year combining with surf players? My brother in law coaches my niece and they are a flight 2 level team that ran into a buzz saw team recently and got whacked 12+-1


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 4, 2021)

Keeper pops said:


> Best Father’s Day soccer weekend  View attachment 10904


Girls put on so much paint they starting just rubbing it all over their hands / arms, going full Hulk! That was a memorable one for sure!


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 4, 2021)

Sparky9 said:


> Didn't someone from blues do something like Goats this year combining with surf players? My brother in law coaches my niece and they are a flight 2 level team that ran into a buzz saw team recently and got whacked 12+-1


Yes, there have been a couple younger “super teams” put together that have steamrolled over teams.

I do appreciate that @Sombitch was always aware of optics and tried to balance the reality that our Goat teams gelled well, but he didn’t want them embarrassing anyone and always looked to have the kids play up to make the games competitive.

As a result our girls were always in games, won some, lost some but always had fun.


----------



## sdb (Jun 4, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Goats teams in general had some unique games with the Blues. They hated us and would get more heated when we wouldn't hate them back, they couldn't fathom soccer being played for fun at any level.
> 
> That being said not all Blues parents are like that and we had some on Goats from Blues that got it, but the times the Goats teams squared off with Blues, they certainly let us know we weren't liked much.
> 
> ...


I had the opportunity to sit on the bench for that Blues game, it was an OC Winter Classic tourney I think. RR was losing his mind and was pretty animated with his team while we were just laughing and told the girls "you guys figure it out." And they pretty much did. We had girls from Beach, Sand & Surf, LAG South Bay, Slammers, Legends, Arsenal, Eagles, SD Surf, a few others and not everyone was a flight 1 player at the time.


----------



## El Clasico (Jun 4, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Yes, there have been a couple younger “super teams” put together that have steamrolled over teams.
> 
> I do appreciate that @Sombitch was always aware of optics and tried to balance the reality that our Goat teams gelled well, but he didn’t want them embarrassing anyone and always looked to have the kids play up to make the games competitive.
> 
> As a result our girls were always in games, won some, lost some but always had fun.


It looks like the guy doing it now with those younger teams is doing it more for ego and to demonstrate how "special" his daughter is. In today's climate, I don't see GOATS being duplicated taking in consideration, purpose and values. For a lot of us, this is an end of an era. For the people that follow, things (clubs) are becoming more regimented and controlled. The might end up sapping all the fun out of it for both the players and the parents.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 4, 2021)

El Clasico said:


> It looks like the guy doing it now with those younger teams is doing it more for ego and to demonstrate how "special" his daughter is. In today's climate, I don't see GOATS being duplicated taking in consideration, purpose and values. For a lot of us, this is an end of an era. For the people that follow, things (clubs) are becoming more regimented and controlled. The might end up sapping all the fun out of it for both the players and the parents.


Disagree. I know the guy doing it now and his kid. And a few of the other parents.


----------



## crush (Jun 4, 2021)

sdb said:


> I had the opportunity to sit on the bench for that Blues game, it was an OC Winter Classic tourney I think. *RR was losing his mind* and was pretty animated with his team while we were just laughing and told the girls "you guys figure it out." And they pretty much did. We had girls from Beach, Sand & Surf, LAG South Bay, Slammers, Legends, Arsenal, Eagles, SD Surf, a few others and not everyone was a flight 1 player at the time.


You know what, my dd played for the gr8t Gaffer and he never lost his mind one time during the two years she played for him.  Granted, we never faced the GOATS, so I won't say he didn't go cray cray....lol!   17 time cal south state cup champ is still damn impressive.  I did hear about Bakers going cray cray though I believe that for sure....lol. The key to recruiting the right parents and kids is not easy.  I would seek PM advice from Tech and a few others.  Get ideas and come up with a new GOAT FC Team.  I will come watch for sure and compare.  We were a true mix bag of crazy.  I just had a drink with one of the dads.  How ironic....TGIF!!!


----------



## outside! (Jun 4, 2021)

El Clasico said:


> For the people that follow, things (clubs) are becoming more regimented and controlled. The might end up sapping all the fun out of it for both the players and the parents.


I agree with this part.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 4, 2021)

outside! said:


> I agree with this part.


So do I.


----------



## El Clasico (Jun 4, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Disagree. I know the guy doing it now and his kid. And a few of the other parents.


Whoa.... just for clarity. The guy I am referring to is not using the name GOATS FC. They have their own moniker.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 4, 2021)

El Clasico said:


> Whoa.... just for clarity. The guy I am referring to is not using the name GOATS FC. They have their own moniker.


Got it! Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 4, 2021)

El Clasico said:


> It looks like the guy doing it now with those younger teams is doing it more for ego and to demonstrate how "special" his daughter is.





LASTMAN14 said:


> Disagree. I know the guy doing it now and his kid. And a few of the other parents.





El Clasico said:


> Whoa.... just for clarity. The guy I am referring to is not using the name GOATS FC. They have their own moniker.





LASTMAN14 said:


> Got it! Thanks for clarifying.


Yup, the guy he's talking about isn't the younger Goats team, it's the other guy @LASTMAN14 and I know @Sombitch should steer away from if he decides to form a new Goats FC team.


----------



## pokergod (Jun 4, 2021)

Keeper pops said:


> Best Father’s Day soccer weekend  View attachment 10904


Without names, and just interested, how many of these girls are going to play in college?
p.s. this is one of the better threads in quite sometime.  Thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 4, 2021)

pokergod said:


> Without names, and just interested, how many of these girls are going to play in college?
> p.s. this is one of the better threads in quite sometime.  Thanks for sharing your experiences.


Good question, out of the Goats players that were "regulars", there were 16ish players on the squad.

I believe 5 are graduating this year. The majority graduate next year and we have one who graduates the year after that.

@Keeper pops you wanna take a stab at this one based on the FaceBook Group / Chat we have and see if we can collect this info? Maybe the numbers for the girls graduating this year? The girls from next year are heating up / wrapping up the recruiting process.

At a high level it's gotta be around half of the squad that will play at the next level.


----------



## Sombitch (Jun 4, 2021)

From the 01

There are players playing at : 

Vassar 
Fullerton 
University of Hawaii
Washington St
Irvine 
Army 
Miriam
LMU
Pacific 
Arizona St



03 

Colorado 
USC 

A and a few national team call ups with this group 




Technician72 said:


> Good question, out of the Goats players that were "regulars", there were 16ish players on the squad.
> 
> I believe 5 are graduating this year. The majority graduate next year and we have one who graduates the year after that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sombitch (Jun 4, 2021)

Many of the 03/04 were 04 or young 03 so they will be seniors this upcoming year


----------



## Keeper pops (Jun 4, 2021)

Sombitch said:


> From the 01
> 
> There are players playing at :
> 
> ...


For the 03 add
St. Mary’s University of Minnesota 
NYU


----------



## Soccer18 (Jun 4, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Ray and I chatted earlier this year / late last year via text. Prior to that we chatted a few times over the phone. He told me he still has the green straw hat and misses those simpler times.
> 
> He and I worked on a project together he was doing for his house a few years back, this was when I was with the planning / design group at a local "Utility" and he was looking to get some permits. I'm still at the company but in a different department now.
> 
> ...


WELL - How the Hell are you all????  Soccer18 here just checking in after ALL these years.  I was inspired to do so by a great friend from back in the old days.  I can't begin to tell you all how much I miss those days years back when everything seemed so straight forward and simple.  Some of the best times of my life were spent with my daughter Vaugn living the so cal soccer life and meeting each one of our very special friends.  I wish we had never left........ BUT damn it all to hell when one of our angels get hurt.  that knee injury changed everything....... and still affects her to this day.

I wish all of you the best.  I'll never forget.


----------



## Soccer18 (Jun 4, 2021)

WELL - How the Hell are you all???? Soccer18 here just checking in after ALL these years. I was inspired to do so by a great friend from back in the old days. I can't begin to tell you all how much I miss those days years back when everything seemed so straight forward and simple. Some of the best times of my life were spent with my daughter Vaugn living the so cal soccer life and meeting each one of our very special friends. I wish we had never left........ BUT damn it all to hell when one of our angels get hurt. that knee injury changed everything....... and still affects her to this day.

I wish all of you the best. I'll never forget.


----------



## Sparky9 (Jun 4, 2021)

Sombitch said:


> From the 01
> 
> There are players playing at :
> 
> ...


01 Make a Run is in CO now and his daughter switched to lacrosse at age 13 and was a great decision. As her Lindewood lax team just won the NCAA D2 National Championship.

Sparky7 is a late 03 so senior next year but 90percent of her team graduated so her focus is on volleyball now. Any GMiller sightings? His dd was 03 and she  could play college if she chose to do so. I keep in touch with Peach's fam and her soccer days are over but she is now a beautiful lady heading to school and working.


----------



## sdb (Jun 4, 2021)

crush said:


> You know what, my dd played for the gr8t Gaffer and he never lost his mind one time during the two years she played for him.  Granted, we never faced the GOATS, so I won't say he didn't go cray cray....lol!   17 time cal south state cup champ is still damn impressive.  I did hear about Bakers going cray cray though I believe that for sure....lol. The key to recruiting the right parents and kids is not easy.  I would seek PM advice from Tech and a few others.  Get ideas and come up with a new GOAT FC Team.  I will come watch for sure and compare.  We were a true mix bag of crazy.  I just had a drink with one of the dads.  How ironic....TGIF!!!


 Maybe losing his mind is too strong in all fairness to the gaffer, but let’s just say he was having an animated discussion with his team the gist of which was “how can you be down 2-0 at the half to a team that hasn’t played together before and has no coach.


----------



## crush (Jun 4, 2021)

sdb said:


> Maybe losing his mind is too strong in all fairness to the gaffer, but let’s just say he was having an animated discussion with his team the gist of which was “how can you be down 2-0 at the half to a team that hasn’t played together before and has no coach.


If we got down 0-2 to any team, then yes, RR would get up and start barking...lol.


----------



## Dominic (Jun 4, 2021)

Were the Goats FC 90% forum members?


----------



## Sparky9 (Jun 4, 2021)

Dominic said:


> Were the Goats FC 90% forum members?


That was the initial requirement.  my dd was an alternate and got in last minute because someone from Eagles couldn't make it so HBSoccermom asked Sombitch to add my dd (and he has regretted it ever since).  If they weren't forum members before they were asked they were before the weekend was over.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 4, 2021)

Soccer18 said:


> WELL - How the Hell are you all????  Soccer18 here just checking in after ALL these years.  I was inspired to do so by a great friend from back in the old days.  I can't begin to tell you all how much I miss those days years back when everything seemed so straight forward and simple.  Some of the best times of my life were spent with my daughter Vaugn living the so cal soccer life and meeting each one of our very special friends.  I wish we had never left........ BUT damn it all to hell when one of our angels get hurt.  that knee injury changed everything....... and still affects her to this day.
> 
> I wish all of you the best.  I'll never forget.


You my friend were, and still are one of the good ones. Vaugn is such a sweetheart and helped my DD come out of her shell during her shy years. She was so gracious with teammates and competitors alike.

I’m up in your neck of the woods tonight as my DD qualified for CIF in the 400 and 4 x 400 relay. Competing tomorrow on Saturday at Carpinteria HS. Played at the Legends College Showcase today, track on Saturday and back to soccer on Sunday.

Even if we can’t get the girls back for a tournament with Goats, we need to have a Goats reunion!


----------



## Chris C. (Jun 5, 2021)

Dominic said:


> Were the Goats FC 90% forum members?


The original Goats team the 00/01’s was 100%. It all started because we used to make fun of Juve50 for being the one to take care of Ayla for Legends Tournaments. Then the question was asked if the goats at Ayala were his. Then it turned into that he was a Goat Effer.  The name Goats was born.

We used to see each other at Tournaments and hang out. I used to host Friendly’s at the ranch, Quite frequently, this is where we really started to get to know each other.  The forum was a lot friendlier back then. We then joked that we should make a team and enter a Tourney. We did the research and having connections, I reached out to a Tourney to see if they didn’t mind. We then came up with the rules of the construction of the team. One of the parents from Anaheim Surf came up with the logo. Heck we even had a video game app.

I Laugh each time I see that it started from G.O.A.T.  But is easier to explain then real way the name was derived.  

The rules were:
2 players from one club.
Must be an active forum member.
And you had to have fun.
And no coaching

We did this for 4 years.  Same event. Except for the last year it was an Anaheim Surf event.  The girls did not do it after 8th grade.

Som then took it on with this group 03/04.  It was ablast and a core group of the OG’s still has a group text thread until this day.   Soccer was not as serious as it is today.  They were great times.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 5, 2021)

Chris C. said:


> The original Goats team the 00/01’s was 100%. It all started because we used to make fun of Juve50 for being the one to take care of Ayla for Legends Tournaments. Then the question was asked if the goats at Ayala were his. Then it turned into that he was a Goat Effer.  The name Goats was born.
> 
> We used to see each other at Tournaments and hang out. I used to host Friendly’s at the ranch, Quite frequently, this is where we really started to get to know each other.  The forum was a lot friendlier back then. We then joked that we should make a team and enter a Tourney. We did the research and having connections, I reached out to a Tourney to see if they didn’t mind. We then came up with the rules of the construction of the team. One of the parents from Anaheim Surf came up with the logo. Heck we even had a video game app.
> 
> ...


Goats across generations! Chris’ younger DD and my younger DD, GiantKeeper, won a State Cup together with PA and Strikers back in the day!


----------



## Sombitch (Jun 5, 2021)

Best video EVER!  

Just need one of DD at J Serra! 

Lol



Chris C. said:


> The original Goats team the 00/01’s was 100%. It all started because we used to make fun of Juve50 for being the one to take care of Ayla for Legends Tournaments. Then the question was asked if the goats at Ayala were his. Then it turned into that he was a Goat Effer.  The name Goats was born.
> 
> We used to see each other at Tournaments and hang out. I used to host Friendly’s at the ranch, Quite frequently, this is where we really started to get to know each other.  The forum was a lot friendlier back then. We then joked that we should make a team and enter a Tourney. We did the research and having connections, I reached out to a Tourney to see if they didn’t mind. We then came up with the rules of the construction of the team. One of the parents from Anaheim Surf came up with the logo. Heck we even had a video game app.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sombitch (Jun 5, 2021)

Sombitch said:


> Best video EVER!
> 
> Just need one of DD at J Serra!
> 
> ...


----------



## Giesbock (Jun 6, 2021)

As an outsider, reading this thread was fun - gives not only a glimpse of youth soccer a few years back when things were apparently more freewheeling, but even more interesting glimpse of the dynamics between personalities on this forum! . Who knows who. Who are old pals from the touchline. Who might just have a continuing rivalry…

Fun to read about the team of goats aka bad news bears aka might ducks…. Thanks for sharing your collective memories with this outsider


----------



## Sparky9 (Jun 6, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> As an outsider, reading this thread was fun - gives not only a glimpse of youth soccer a few years back when things were apparently more freewheeling, but even more interesting glimpse of the dynamics between personalities on this forum! . Who knows who. Who are old pals from the touchline. Who might just have a continuing rivalry…
> 
> Fun to read about the team of goats aka bad news bears aka might ducks…. Thanks for sharing your collective memories with this outsider


A lot of these kids had I crazy rivalries on their normal teams. Sidelines were always too tense as the talent was spread out across about 8 teams and it was never guaranteed who might win on a given day. The 03/04 Goats team actually helped to break up the tension on the sidelines at tournaments because we became friends.


----------



## Speed (Jun 7, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> As an outsider, reading this thread was fun - gives not only a glimpse of youth soccer a few years back when things were apparently more freewheeling, but even more interesting glimpse of the dynamics between personalities on this forum! . Who knows who. Who are old pals from the touchline. Who might just have a continuing rivalry…
> 
> Fun to read about the team of goats aka bad news bears aka might ducks…. Thanks for sharing your collective memories with this outsider


so agree!! I think I experienced FOMO...


----------



## Sandypk (Jun 7, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> You my friend were, and still are one of the good ones. Vaugn is such a sweetheart and helped my DD come out of her shell during her shy years. She was so gracious with teammates and competitors alike.
> 
> I’m up in your neck of the woods tonight as my DD qualified for CIF in the 400 and 4 x 400 relay. Competing tomorrow on Saturday at Carpinteria HS. Played at the Legends College Showcase today, track on Saturday and back to soccer on Sunday.
> 
> Even if we can’t get the girls back for a tournament with Goats, we need to have a Goats reunion!


I read this to my dd and her first response was “be careful”.  She was doing the same thing her sophomore year which we think contributed to her ACL injury.  She ran track and played on the DA.  Tore her ACL in Colorado right before CIF Finals.  Same thing happened to a Blues player a few months later. D4 has some good 400m runners.  Be careful and make sure your dd doesn’t over do it.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 8, 2021)

Sandypk said:


> I read this to my dd and her first response was “be careful”.  She was doing the same thing her sophomore year which we think contributed to her ACL injury.  She ran track and played on the DA.  Tore her ACL in Colorado right before CIF Finals.  Same thing happened to a Blues player a few months later. D4 has some good 400m runners.  Be careful and make sure your dd doesn’t over do it.


Absolutely, thankfully her coaches on both sides have been very understanding of the need for recovery time and trying to avoid double practices, events. She missed a couple of track meets during league and missed 1 game for CIF so as to not double dip on the same day.


----------



## Sandypk (Jun 8, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Absolutely, thankfully her coaches on both sides have been very understanding of the need for recovery time and trying to avoid double practices, events. She missed a couple of track meets during league and missed 1 game for CIF so as to not double dip on the same day.


Is she moving on to Finals this weekend?  If so, good luck to her. We are hoping for cooler weather in Moorpark this weekend.  My dd misses doing both, she loved it but she never wants to go through ACL rehab again.


----------



## Sandypk (Jun 8, 2021)

Sparky9 said:


> Casper you were Legend and were good at getting things going on these boards.  You had your haters which meant you were doing something right.


We always enjoyed reading Casper’s breakdown of the teams when my dd was younger.  Always a great perspective of the teams.  I missed it when he stopped.


----------



## cerebro de fútbol (Jun 8, 2021)

I appreciated the posts from Casper, Tony Clifton and Chicken Run.

Anyway, here's what I've learned over the years --

1.  A superstar u-Little Soccer Star may not always be a u-19 Soccer Star. Injuries/other sports/academics and boys often get in the way.
2.  Not all u-19 Soccer Stars go on to play in college.
3.  A Div 1 soccer program is not necessarily better than a Div 3 soccer program because there is no relegation between college divisions.
4.  No matter how many parents read No. 3, every parent wants to say "My daughter is playing D1 soccer next year."
5.  If you want your daughter to play Div 1 soccer, there are 333 Div 1 soccer programs across the US.  You may not have ever heard of the school but at least it will be Div 1 soccer.
6.  Obnoxious parents on the other team's sidelines may become your best friend when your DD switches teams.
7.  Enjoy the journey and the time spent with your DD because it is over too fast.

Mic drop.


----------



## Sparky9 (Jun 8, 2021)

cerebro de fútbol said:


> I appreciated the posts from Casper, Tony Clifton and Chicken Run.
> 
> Anyway, here's what I've learned over the years --
> 
> ...


#7 +1 great insights. If only u9 coaches had a crystal ball to know which kids would continue playing long-term and pour more energy into them early on. Many coaches say you have to see how puberty affects them and if they keep their speed afterwards to know what kind  of player they will become.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 8, 2021)

cerebro de fútbol said:


> I appreciated the posts from Casper, Tony Clifton and Chicken Run.
> 
> Anyway, here's what I've learned over the years --
> 
> ...


I’d like to add one to this list…..

- Remember, this is THEIR journey, not yours!


----------



## Sparky9 (Jun 8, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> I’d like to add one to this list…..
> 
> - Remember, this is THEIR journey, not yours!


It is THEIR journey with your checkbook.


----------



## Sparky9 (Jun 9, 2021)

Gmiller may have lost his password to log in again but other sources show his dd heading off to Boise State.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 12, 2021)

Goats are playing this morning at 8 against Legends at The Classic.


----------



## Buckyballer (Jun 13, 2021)

Late to this party Sparky but have to add that your lovely DW was almost the very first soccer parent I ever met in club. We crossed paths so many times over the years and I have enjoyed the journey, as has my DD.  We weren't on the forums for the start of the Goat days but I'll never forget reading about the fallout from the Joy Fawcet event - you did it right! Given tenure, I think my little 'Fee' has played with at least half the girls on that 03/04 Goat team and against the other half! I wish you Sparky, your wife, and your DD all the best. These have just been the best memories!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 10, 2021)

Sparky last logon was June 10th  He truly is gone


----------



## Dominic (Nov 11, 2021)

Are the Goats FC still active?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 11, 2021)

Dominic said:


> Sparky last logon was June 10th  He truly is gone


Yes. Some greats have left without fanfare.

Casper
Bruin
The Driver
Make A Play
And many many others….


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 11, 2021)

Dominic said:


> Are the Goats FC still active?


They are.


----------



## crush (Feb 6, 2022)

My wife wrote this poem last night.  It finally hit her that her she won't be watching her baby girl play HSS in the stands. 


*The Stands

Breaking up with the stands is hard to do and it hurts like hell.

You know it's coming but it's far off and you can always think about it tomorrow because tonight, you're in the stands.

Your friends are there, it's cold out and you're bundled up, sharing snacks, screaming your head off, "Referee!!"

You've cried in the stands, you've laughed in the stands, you've talked and yelled in the stands but most of all, you cheered your player on from the stands. Mine was #7!! And I cheered my heart out every time she stepped on that pitch.

And then it sneaks up on you, your last date with the stands. Like I said, you knew it was coming but suddenly it's here and you don't know how to say goodbye. The cheering has stopped, you share hugs and promises of "We'll see each other soon." The lights have dimmed and now it's time to leave the stands.

Sure, you might come back to catch a game or two but your player won't be there, not anymore.

The time has come to wave goodbye and really walk away...one last look, one last stomp, one last cheer, and then it's over. I'll never forget my time in the stands! I loved every minute of it!! - AFE*

#lovemygirl #7 #classof2022 #soccer


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 6, 2022)

crush said:


> My wife wrote this poem last night.  It finally hit her that her she won't be watching her baby girl play HSS in the stands.
> 
> 
> *The Stands
> ...


Live and love, what a great poem!

Felt the same way last year after 9 years consecutive years going to high school games for the young adults. Graduation in those stands gives you another chance to cheer and remember. 

College games not the same vibe but still enjoying attending and hanging out with the crowd.  Lucky for us some of us same families.

Good luck to your great daughter and family in the next phase of life. 

Thanks for the memories


----------



## Poconos (Feb 22, 2022)

crush said:


> My wife wrote this poem last night.  It finally hit her that her she won't be watching her baby girl play HSS in the stands.
> 
> 
> *The Stands
> ...


i fear that day.  don't know what i'll do.


----------



## outside! (Feb 23, 2022)

Poconos said:


> i fear that day.  don't know what i'll do.


I went to 2 HS games this season to see how the old team was doing. Was awesome to be at senior night. Sad to not have much reason to go in the future, but will try to get to at least one game a year to support the soccer players.


----------

